# 2016 Powertrain warranty has decreased from 100,000 mi to 60,000



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anyone know why Chevrolet thought they could decrease the warranty this much?


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

They did it across all their product lines, if I'm not mistaking. Definitely did the same thing on the Corvette.

My guess is to save money, by not having to fix issues for all those additional miles.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow...that's almost 50%, that's telling me there is a serious bug in their 2016 tranys.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

pacolino said:


> Wow...that's almost 50%, that's telling me there is a serious bug in their 2016 tranys.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Probably just the opposite.

2011's and some early 2012's had problems due to an anti rust additive that was added during production. The transmissions have largely been trouble free.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They did a market study which apparently showed that a 100K PT warranty was not a major purchasing decision for new car buyers.

Typically most major powertrain problems do happen fairly early in a car's lifetime anyway.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Powertrain, and even bumper-to-bumper coverage is available to 100,000 for purchase via GMEPP.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Powertrain, and even bumper-to-bumper coverage is available to 100,000 for purchase via GMEPP.


this

lowers percieved price of the car, steers more buyers to ext warranties which is a profit center for them


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Probably just the opposite.
> 
> 2011's and some early 2012's had problems due to an anti rust additive that was added during production. The transmissions have largely been trouble free.


same transmissions in 2016?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

My tranny went at 80,000 and was covered.

Not sure what the out of pocket cost would have if I had to pay, but if I did...last Cruze I would have bought.

Now, when I'm ready for a new car, the new powertrain will come into play for my decision.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> same transmissions in 2016?


Yes, same transmission.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Yes, same transmission.


Gearing is the same, but the transmission itself is a new number entirely for the Cruze (6T35 vs 6T30 (1.8) or 6T40 (1.4)). 

The old design has been updated to lose a bunch of weight, support start/stop, and shift more smoothly. 

I feel like the ratios are much better suited to this version of the 1.4 as well. What the old engine might have needed 2 downshifts for, this one does with a single downshift and burst of torque.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Gearing is the same, but the transmission itself is a new number entirely for the Cruze (6T35 vs 6T30 (1.8) or 6T40 (1.4)).
> 
> The old design has been updated to lose a bunch of weight, support start/stop, and shift more smoothly.
> 
> I feel like the ratios are much better suited to this version of the 1.4 as well. What the old engine might have needed 2 downshifts for, this one does with a single downshift and burst of torque.


Still an Aisin-Warner transmission, correct? I don't anticipate any issue with it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

upstatenybill said:


> still an aisin-warner transmission, correct?


still?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Still an Aisin-Warner transmission, correct? I don't anticipate any issue with it.


That was only the Diesel.

The 6Txx transmissions are built/designed by GM.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> still?





jblackburn said:


> That was only the Diesel.
> 
> The 6Txx transmissions are built/designed by GM.



Nuts. I've been sleeping at the keyboard again. lol

My transmission has been flawless, and it's an early '12. I gots no problems...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Most auto manufacturers have reduced their powertrain warranties as of 2016. It's usually a matching game for whatever reason they claim, but I would think it'd be more beneficial to sales if your warranty was better than the other guys. Bean counters on the other hand say "Why are we giving up more than the other guys? It's going to cost us more in the long run." In actuality, that cost of a lengthier standard warranty is most likely built into a cars MSRP based upon statistics of how often failures occur and at what cost to the manufacturer so that the end result is no additional costs are actually thrust upon the manufacturer ... unless a higher failure rate occurs than what past and projected statistics indicated. Just a thought ...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

lakemg said:


> They did it across all their product lines, if I'm not mistaking. Definitely did the same thing on the Corvette.


 Its a Chevrolet thing. GMC, Cadillac, and Buick enjoy a longer 'New Car Limited' & Powertrain Warranty than Chevy. Second class treatment from the new GMumpkin:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Its a Chevrolet thing. GMC, Cadillac, and Buick enjoy a longer 'New Car Limited' & Powertrain Warranty than Chevy. Second class treatment from the new GMumpkin:


They need it with the crappy 2.0T in their lineup.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It's an American thing. We're still good in Canada.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> My tranny went at 80,000 and was covered.
> 
> Not sure what the out of pocket cost would have if I had to pay, but if I did...last Cruze I would have bought.
> 
> Now, when I'm ready for a new car, the new powertrain will come into play for my decision.


Mine went just shy of 50K and then some other items in the 60K range. I'd have to see what happens with the 16-17 years to fully make a decision to stay with GM. 100k is still around for fleet purchase and the other brands like GMC.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

This goes back to Tomko's post on 9 Oct---what is purchase via GMEPP?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

susan james said:


> This goes back to Tomko's post on 9 Oct---what is purchase via GMEPP?


GMEPP - General Motors Extended Protection Plan is the only service contract backed by General Motors. It provides varying levels of coverage and terms of that coverage. I believe the current max coverage is seven years or 100,000 miles. It is not cheap - but it's priceless when you need it. 
@EDDY and @Robby are very conversant on the subject. Hopefully they will contribute here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

susan james said:


> This goes back to Tomko's post on 9 Oct---what is purchase via GMEPP?


He didn't answer you either?:dazed002: It is added mechanical breakdown insurance that you can purchase from your G.M. Dealer up until the New Car Warranty expires. But don't fret, you can always buy additional coverage from some 3rd party company although...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> GMEPP - General Motors Extended Protection Plan is the only service contract backed by General Motors. It provides varying levels of coverage and terms of that coverage. I believe the current max coverage is seven years or 100,000 miles. It is not cheap - but it's priceless when you need it.
> @*EDDY* and @*Robby* are very conversant on the subject. Hopefully they will contribute here.


GMEPP is the new one post ALLY/ bailout agreements? My GMPP Major Guard*(Thanks @Eddy Cruze) is 7 years 72K miles 0 deductable in which I am 71,600 or so. Renewing it for just another 3/36k would cost me $3300.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What is a McGuard? I just see Lug Nuts for that name. Oh ok Major Guard, that is what I have and your exact policy by the way, 7 years and 72K. Heck for $14,999 you can pick up a new 16 Sonic, can't believe that amount wanted for the extra GMPP coverage!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What is a McGuard? I just see Lug Nuts for that name. Oh ok Major Guard, that is what I have and your exact policy by the way, 7 years and 72K. Heck for $14,999 you can pick up a new 16 Sonic, can't believe that amount wanted for the extra GMPP coverage!


Yeah Major Guard... That one. I got lazy and didn't google it before posting. I used every bit of that thing up to about 66k miles. If I counted how much stuff that didn't fall into power train I would be $2000 or so into it with parts and labor and rentals. I'm normally that guy saying don't do it, it's a waste of money and a scam. This time and this car it wasn't.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm glad I asked this question. i don't know now if I want to buy another one. What are some of the problems that come up with the 2014/2015 2LT? Evidently the old Cobalt was a better built car. You still see a lot of them on the road.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

susan james said:


> I'm glad I asked this question. i don't know now if I want to buy another one. What are some of the problems that come up with the 2014/2015 2LT? Evidently the old Cobalt was a better built car. You still see a lot of them on the road.


Same as the rest. PCV/water pumps/any other common problem the older ones had. Most issues are less frequent in the later years as parts were redesigned. 

Lmao at the Cobalt. Terrible cars.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

susan james said:


> I'm glad I asked this question. i don't know now if I want to buy another one. What are some of the problems that come up with the 2014/2015 2LT? Evidently the old Cobalt was a better built car. You still see a lot of them on the road.


Anecdotal evidence aside, Cruze is an infinitely better car than Cobalt.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

What's with the PCV? When should it be changed? I'm at 42,000 right now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

susan james said:


> What's with the PCV? When should it be changed? I'm at 42,000 right now.


When it goes bad.

You'll get a check engine light.

No telling how long it'll last. My first one was nearly 40K. My next was 10.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Is this an expensive repair or just replacement of part?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

30-40 min repair; $40 part. Almost everything on these cars is super easy to work on. Hurray tiny motors!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Chevy lowered the new car powertrain warranty from 5 year 100,000 miles to 5 year 60,000 miles, but do you know what else they did? They RAISED the certified used car powertrain warranty to 6 years 100,000 miles! That's right folks if you buy used you get a better warranty than if you buy a new car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Chevy lowered the new car powertrain warranty from 5 year 100,000 miles to 5 year 60,000 miles, but do you know what else they did? They RAISED the certified used car powertrain warranty to 6 years 100,000 miles! That's right folks if you buy used you get a better warranty than if you buy a new car.


That is new for GM, not new for ford or others....it is a nice feature for those that drive more, I drive a lot and like the extra coverage.


----------

